# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero Chisel Cigar Review - Excellent Flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually go for the medium bodied smokes but a friend gifted me this stick - Thanks Matt - Incredible flavors, even burn, smooth and not as strong...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero Chisel Cigar Review - Excellent Flavor


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry to rain on the parade but this is possibly one of the worst cigars I have ever had. I know people all have different taste and I don't like everything but can still finnish smoking it and this one I had to put out. It just went bland and got a harsh taste to it. Prob needed a little humidor time but still not good.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for pulling up a 3 year old thread to tell us how you feel.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

2011 was a good smoking year.....


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey no problem


----------

